# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kalendari (Vaktia) i Ramazanit 2014.

## angmokio

*Kalendari (Vaktia) i Ramazanit 2014.* 

I uroj besimtareve muslimane agjerim sa me te lehte te muajit te shenjte te Ramazanit. 

Me poshte keni kalendarin e faljeve te muajit te ramazanit per shtetet e Shqiperise, Maqedoni, Kosove ,Austri, Zvicer e Gjermani.

*Shqiperi*




*Maqedoni*




*Kosove*

----------


## angmokio

*Austri*




*Zvicer*




*Gjermani*

----------


## picola

mrb doja te dija kalendari e ramazanit 2014 per veriun e italis milano

----------


## angmokio

> mrb doja te dija kalendari e ramazanit 2014 per veriun e italis milano


Pershendetje picola,

Kalendari me poshte eshte per qytetin e milanos. Shpresoj te jete e qarte, nese ke ndonje paqartesi me shkruaj. Data 1 nenkupton daten e pare te ramazanit qe i bie perkatesisht data 29 e muajit qershor. Fajr nenkupton orarin e nderprejes se ushqimit( syfyrit) dhe maghrib orarin per celjen e ushqimit (iftarit).

*Milano - Itali*

----------


## picola

> Pershendetje picola,
> 
> Kalendari me poshte eshte per qytetin e milanos. Shpresoj te jete e qarte, nese ke ndonje paqartesi me shkruaj. Data 1 nenkupton daten e pare te ramazanit qe i bie perkatesisht data 29 e muajit qershor. Fajr nenkupton orarin e nderprejes se ushqimit( syfyrit) dhe maghrib orarin per celjen e ushqimit (iftarit).
> 
> *Milano - Itali*


me fal thjesht  doja ty pyesja si ka mundesi qe orari i zviceres me milanos ndryshon kaq shume me rreth nje ore kur jane 50 km distanse dhe sdi cfare orari duhet me ndjek

----------

